# '66 vs '67 Frame



## Tempest625 (Apr 1, 2008)

Are these two years frames the same? Basically, can you mount a '67 body on a '66 frame without problems?

Thanks.:seeya:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Tempest625 said:


> Are these two years frames the same? Basically, can you mount a '67 body on a '66 frame without problems?
> 
> Thanks.:seeya:


Yes, rear ends are slightly different where the rear springs mount onto the axles. You need to use 66 springs with a 66 differential. There may be a few other minor changes between the 2 years, the 64-67 frames have the same dimensions.


----------

